# First Pics of Our New Hedgehog



## Kaff (Sep 6, 2010)

Harely has been with us for a week today. (Seems longer!) I have been waiting for some good pictures, but most are blurry as he is a very quick little guy! Here are the best of a dark. blurry bunch!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Even though they are blurry, Harley is cute! I can't wait to see more pics of him  Congrats on your new boy


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Such a cutie, congrats on your new addition


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Harley is adorable! You know they are cute when their cuteness shines through dark or blurry pictures! :lol: Our first 50 of Cholla are like that. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a cutie! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Awe too cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Harley is adorable  and I love the name!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Harley is adorable!! How lucky you are! More pictures please!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Awww, he has such a cute dark little face


----------



## kahskye (Sep 18, 2010)

He's very cute. I'm getting more excited by the minute to bring my little guy home. His pic is in my avatar.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw! What a cute little thing!  I love picture posts, they are my absolute favorite. I adore all of the hedgies on this site!


----------



## AmyLiz (Sep 16, 2010)

Sooo cute! Love the dark face


----------

